# Today and yesterday



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well yesterday I felt defeated 

Brought down the Christmas trees 

Felt so unprepared 

Albert put them up with lights , not impressed 

But today shampooed all my downstairs rugs , polished the wooden floors 

And slowly I will decorate the trees, and feel the magic of Christmas 

Outdoors the lights are twinkling , thanks to Albert 

And I'll remember the Christmases gone by 

The ones we struggled with, and hand made all the kids gifts, when Albert made all the furniture for the dolls house 

When our son hurtled down to the Dung gate in Jerusalem on a home made buggy 

The ones where a donkey joined us for midnight mass in our home with priests who were our friends 

I'll Cook the huge gammon Alberts brother is delivering 

And remember the magic that is Christmas 

It may not be religious to many

But it's a time of drawing together of memories

Of family of friends

So I wish you all a merry Christmas

You who have influenced my life

Without even knowing it

Sandra :smile2::smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy Christmas Sandra and Albert!

We have got our lights and decs up,

Been to three nativities fantastic

Sharing the excitement of our youngest grandchildren

Posted parcels to Sweden and America.

Almost finished the shopping and wrapping

Written but not quite distributed cards

Agreed with the grown up kids who us providing what for the Xmas feast 

Now chilling- lots of eating out over next few days...

Blissfull - and not on the pop 

Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bah creme re menthe


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas.

I have been carol singing with my choir at two Care Homes. Was lovely to see the enjoyment on people's faces as we sang some classics for them


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha, and I thought you were talking about two TV channels Sandra.

xx Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:smile2:Could have been Ray

A very happy Christmas to you and Prue 

And may 2017 be a happy one for you both and your family :kiss::kiss:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you very much Sandra and Albert.
We hope yours goes to plan and no stresses and strains. 
We are double booked almost every day up to the 23rd and then the 25th on our own to recover.!!

Hurggssss Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm all behind this Christmas. But grandaughter is in UK with Dad. Would you believe the SA passport control didnt want to let her fly solo at age 16. BA allow kids to travel solo from 12, and supervision only lasts to age 15. They used to have a soloflyer service but they canned it. Grandpa is a retired brigadier so he managed to get it sorted. Anyone hear of anything like that?

I've just spent a day in hospital having a Basal Cell Carcinoma cut out of my scalp. I have a scar about 4" long to cut out a thing less than 1cm long. It feels like Ive got a very tight ponytail on top of my head. Facelift or earlift?? Please remind kids to wear hats in the sun, especially when swimming when the scalp is most exposed. 

Other offspring heading to Knysna in the Cape next week. Must rustle up some goodies for them to take with them.

Have planned a menu for Christmas brunch, when step family will visit. Has to be a contrast to Christmas dinner they'll have later in the day with other family.

Christmas isn't such a big production in SA as it is in UK. Or maybe we've just grown beyond it. 

Wishing y'all a blessed Christmas and everything that makes you smile.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a very easy Christmas meal, only four of us 

No need to worry, a big turkey,courtesy of our grand daughters dad, we are not strictly related but we share his daughter, and23 yrs later we share him as well

So the Christmas tea will be fine and all are welcome 

A massive ham from Alberts brother, which I'll cook 

And I drink nothing during the day:frown2::smile2:

In the evening

Well that's different 

Plenty of food, plenty of friends and family

They won't even notice 

And if they do

They keep coming back

Must be the food 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Viv

We posted together love

Any skin cancer involves huge cuts

Hence Alberts arm

Hoping that's the end of yours

What you doing for brunch?.

WISH YOU WERE HERE

I just need your arms around me, your wise words 

No matter I'll wait 

Love

Sandra


----------

